# Anyone getting audio but no video w/transfered files after update last night?



## ZICRON (Oct 2, 2007)

Series 2, Tivo Desktop 2.23a (I think) for Windows 2000.

Been downloading shows in .avi format, converting them to .mpg and transfering them to my tivo, been doing it flawlessly for years.

Since the service update last night, I can still transfer files, but there is no video, just a black screen, the audio is there, but no video.

Anyone else having this problem?

*EDIT* software version is 9.1-01-2-540


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Tivo Software version?


----------



## ZICRON (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'll get that as soon as I get home, but I'm 99% certain it's the update from last night, because my tivo was 'updating' for like an hour.


----------



## ZICRON (Oct 2, 2007)

well, I called Tivo tonight, got a rep that said "yeah that's odd, I'll transfer you to a level 2 tech" he gave me a case number, but I was on hold for an hour waiting for the level 2 tec, so I hung up.

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## ZICRON (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I talked to a level 2 tech at tivo today, and he didn't seem to know much. He tried to tell me that it might be because Win 2000 and TivoDesktop 2.23a is no longer supported, but I explained to him, the 9.1 had to have changed something at the tivo level, because I have files on there, that were transfered last week before the 9.1 update that worked just fine, and now they don't.

I'm suspecting an aspect ratio or video bit rate change that the tivo doesn't like, because it will transfer correctly and the audio is fine, just not the video.

I'm going to mess with tivo.net and different bit rates tonight to see if I can figure it out, I'll post back, but I can't believe I'm the only one this has affect.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

This is the same problem occuring when using pyTiVo as well: black screen, perfect audio.


----------



## ZICRON (Oct 2, 2007)

Chew said:


> This is the same problem occuring when using pyTiVo as well: black screen, perfect audio.


I just read in the sticky thread about video files that tivo.net is working fine with 9.1. Do pytivo and tivo.net use the same codec? Also, what bit rate were/are you using with tivo.net that is working?

TIA.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Just got the update...

I can convert mpeg and vob and those play fine on my Tivo.
I don't have any avi files to test.

Is it just avi files? Divx files?


----------



## jessenj (Feb 22, 2002)

I have TivoNet and an S2 and none of the videos I'm converting are working either now after the 9.1 update. 

On a side note - can anyone tell me how to change the bitrate settings once they've already been set without editing in the registry?


----------



## ZICRON (Oct 2, 2007)

Update:

Well, I found out that tivo.net won't work on Windows 2000, so that's not an option for me.

I downloaded videora and tried a few .avi files with that and had about the same luck as with the current converter I'm using Video Convert Master, but. . .

The settings that I was using on VCM were:

Bitrate 9000 kbps, audio 320kbps, sample rate 44000khz, aspect ratio Automatic, output .mpg2.

There are no settings in VCM for framerate, but even if I convert something like weeds with a 22 or 23 fps, it had always worked in the past.

I was thinking this was a video bitrate issue, since the audio was working, but after working with videora for a while, seeing that the video/audio settings were max 8192 and 192, I did various video bitrate settings, none worked with VCM.

Anyway, long story short(er), the only other option I had left (still not thinking it's audio since the audio is coming through) I changed the aspect ratio from automatic (in VCM) to 4:3.

Presto, it worked. 9000kbps, 4:3 aspect, same output file, still no framerate specification, so I don't know what it's outputting, but I would assume 29.xx as normal.

At the same time, I did decrease the audio bitrate to 192, so it could be both, or one or the other. I'll mess with it some more this weekend, see if when I put the audio back to 320 if it messes up, but I don't think it will.

It was such a minor change, that I'm not 100% sure it's the 'real' solution, but I'll keep ya'll updated on what I find.

p.s. it seems that the only files I download are .avi files, I get a few .mpg files, and in the past they have worked fine, but .avi is all I seem to get, so it's all I have experience with.


----------



## cyclone (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm seeing the same problem on my 540, and going to 4:3 is a workaround (at the expense of postage stamp-sized video). How did you contact Tivo? I'd like to add my name so they know it's a widespread issue...


----------



## lappylaz (Sep 3, 2006)

FWIW I'm getting the same problem, black screen but perfect audio. Seems to be related to 16:9 also on a 540


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

ZICRON said 


> There are no settings in VCM for framerate, but even if I convert something like weeds with a 22 or 23 fps, it had always worked in the past.


Sure there are. Assuming that you have chosen MPEG at the top; when you pick your 
profile and edit it uncheck the box for"use preset formats". you see two new tabs atthe top: video and audio . Choose video and you'll see dialog and options for changing frame rate on the lefthand side. Pick the bubble for "Change frame rate" to 29.97

In fact go thru everything and force VCM to manually do things. I use the program and think it is funky. I set options and get it doing dif. things I didn't ask it to. Choosing a video bitrate for example doesn't seem to stick. I have PAL xvids and I'll try to change FR and resolutions 
to NTSC. Problems with bitrates where I set it to 5000 kpbs(or 5MB) and when I examine it in Videoredo for file propeties, it shows a bitrate of 104.888 MB. That's 104 million....... 
In Gspot avi program same* file will show vidbitrate of ~440044 ..yes a swiggly line followed by numbers.

I usually (try to)use VCM for changing pal AVIs that won't play on my divX standalone DVD player into compliant xvid that will play. Like I said it's all over the place. 
I'm experimenting now to produce MPEGs that will play on TiVo. I use it's time control 
dialog to produce short one minute files from the larger hour long xvids - for testing purposes to see if I'm, g etting it right.

I kind of like VCM and would like to stick with it. I can't figure out VideoDubMod 
even though all the experts use it for the initial making of the xvids/diviXs rips.

So what settings and profile have you been using in VCM to produce stuff for your TiVo?

P.S. Yeah I noticed today I was getting black screen w/ audio. But I'm so new to rthis I was experimenting w/ 4 files at dif. resolutions that did work yesterday, one still had pal rate of 25frames and was blotchy bad video yesterday. today I think i got one file to play can't remember. I didn't know about this new blank vid problem.


----------



## Pmack714 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd like to second lappylaz's comment. I'm having the same problem with no video with a 16:9, but only on my 540. I have two 240s that can play the same files with no trouble at all.


----------



## goinjukin (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm having the same problem. I can play the converted file on my 240 with no problem, but no go on the 540. I thought I tried switching to 4:3 mode but I don't remember it working so I'll give it another go this evening.


----------



## cyclone (Nov 18, 2004)

goinjukin said:


> I'm having the same problem. I can play the converted file on my 240 with no problem, but no go on the 540. I thought I tried switching to 4:3 mode but I don't remember it working so I'll give it another go this evening.


Note that you need to change how the video is encoded to 4:3, not change your Tivo's output format to 4:3.


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

I had the audio-but-no-video problem, but after rebooting my 540 for an unrelated issue, my 16:9 video is back. Might be worth trying if you haven't already.


----------



## duh869 (Mar 29, 2005)

Grrr I get home from work and am about halfway thru a movie I transfered and Tivo restarted. Now, about an hour later, I try to finish my movie and i can't see it, only hear it. Why can't Tivo give a "Tivo needs to be restated. Please do so when your ready" Message, and/or a update is ready to be downloaded do you wish to do so now... Restarted, again, changed the ratios around no luck.. (Series 2)


----------



## compuboy04 (Oct 10, 2006)

Have the same exact problem. changing encoded video to 4:3 is a temporary fix but it's annoying to reencode all my download movies. 

I have an open ticket with tivo and will direct them to this thread and will post any new details if I get them. Rebooting didnt work for me


----------



## compuboy04 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just got off the phone with a level 2 rep. She told me her supervisor informed her that a lot of people are calling with the same problem and a patch (9.2) was released today and I should recieve it within 3 business days.

They will put you on the priority list if you call and ask!

I will update if/when i recieve this new update


----------



## UnderMyThumb (Apr 1, 2002)

Called to be put on the Priority List for 9.2 and the service rep told me it had already been issued but only for Series 3 units? 

They're still trying to solve this issue for Series 2.


----------



## compuboy04 (Oct 10, 2006)

UnderMyThumb said:


> Called to be put on the Priority List for 9.2 and the service rep told me it had already been issued but only for Series 3 units?
> 
> They're still trying to solve this issue for Series 2.


Hopefully I wasnt given incorrect information then. I have a Series 2 single tuner. I guess I will know in a day or so


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

From another thread...emphasis mine.



TiVoPony said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Yes, I'm swamped. Sorry, but hanging out on the forums, communicating with all of you just hasn't been possible as of late. Very busy times.
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderMyThumb (Apr 1, 2002)

I found a solution that worked for me.

I used "DVD Patcher" on my 16:9 video files to change the header file to 4:3. I was then able to transfer the file to my TiVo and view with video and sound. The file still displayed the 16:9 aspect on my 4:3 HD TV after changing my screen display to 16:9

When you select the file to patch with "DVD Patcher" just duplicate and insert the specs of that original file - they will be displayed when you select it. But, change the aspect ratio choice from 16:9 to 4:3, and then select 1st header only. It will only take a second to patch this.

If you want to keep that file as a 16:9 on your computer just run it through DVD Patcher again to put it back to that aspect.

Like I said, it worked for me. Good luck


----------



## lappylaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Just an FYI, you may not want to only patch the first header. This works great until you pause the recording on Tivo (after transfer) and then come back to it, it apparently reads the aspect from the current frame at the pause point. I found that I had to patch the whole file.


----------



## UnderMyThumb (Apr 1, 2002)

lappylaz said:


> Just an FYI, you may not want to only patch the first header. This works great until you pause the recording on Tivo (after transfer) and then come back to it, it apparently reads the aspect from the current frame at the pause point. I found that I had to patch the whole file.


Thanks for the FYI. I tried it late last night without pausing and then resuming play.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Just wanted to add that I'm experiencing the same problem:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=372332

Does anyone know what settings one should use in Videora for 16x9 AVIs to circumvent this problem?

Thanks


----------



## wgw (May 16, 2007)

I have only seen this occur on my S3 with widescreen PAL video sources converted to mpg where VideoReDo reports different Dimensions and Display Sizes such as Dimensions 720x576 and Display Size 540x576. This must confuse the Tivo while DVD players and software players don't seem to mind.

Using DVDPatcher to patch the entire file to 4:3 works for me. Thanks for the tip. It displays as widescreen on my widescreen TV despite the 4:3 patch.


----------



## cyclone (Nov 18, 2004)

Anyone heard any indication that a fix is coming?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

My problem went away after a couple of weeks. The old videos play fine again.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

The problem is back after a reboot.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

Any recent news? I tried to play some files I had transferred about a month ago to my 540, and am getting the audio / no video issue as described above.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Apparently another reboot fixed it.


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

I rebooted, and still can't play my transferred video.


----------



## roy7 (Jun 7, 2002)

The 9.1 software on my series 2 still has this problem (as of March 16, 2008). Doh.


----------

